# iTunes Shuffle Game: Apocalypse



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty fun game I found. Put your iTunes or whatever on Shuffle and follow instructions. My answers are in italics.

First song: Overall theme for apocalypse: _Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody #3 In B Flat_

Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: _Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 In D Major, "Polish" - III. Andante Elegiaco_

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: _Bruckner: Symphony #2 In C Minor - III. Scherzo_

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one  : _Rach: Symphony #2 In E Minor - III. Adagio_

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: _Haydn: Symphony #45 In F Sharp Minor - IV. Finale._

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: _Grieg: Holberg Suite - III. Gavotte_

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: _Beethoven: Piano Sonata #5 In C Minor - III. Prestissimo_

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: _Beethoven: Missa Solemnis In D Major - III. Credo _

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you: _Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G Major - II. Moderato_

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits: _Shosty: Symphony #7 In C Major - IV. Allegro Non Troppo_

Well, it's rather interesting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha sounds like fun!

First song: Overall theme for apocalypse: _Adams: Nixon in China - Act 3: Peking watches the stars_

Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: _Ligeti: Kammerkonzert - III Movimento preciso e meccanico_

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: _Nyman: MGV - 4th Region_

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one: _Pärt: Cantus In Memory Of Benjamin Britten_

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: _Mozart: Don Giovanni - Act 2: Per queste tue manine_

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: _Reich: Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards_

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: _Bernstein: West Side Story - Cool_

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: _Carter: Clarinet Concerto - 5. Largo_

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you: _Beethoven: Symphony no. 5 - I: Allegro con brio_

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits: _Carl Vine: Sympnony no. 6 "Choral - Introduction_

The choice of music on iPod seems a bit conservative. Sorry.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

So do you people have a separate digital music library for classical music or are you just continuing to click shuffle until you get one?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

The only music on my iTunes is classical.



Here's a template for all those lazy people out there.




First song: Overall theme for apocalypse:

Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: 

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: 

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one: 

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: 

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: 

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: 

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: 

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you:

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

First song: Overall theme for apocalypse: Schubert - Gerfrorne Tranen from Winterreise

Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: Messiaen - Fouillis D'Arcs-En-Ciel, Pour L'Ange Qui Annonce La Fin Du Temps from Quator pour la Fin du Temps

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: Beethoven - Symphony #2 Movement 2 (Largo)

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one: Bartok - String Quartet #2 Movement 3 (Lento)

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: JS Bach - Der Heiland Fällt Vor Seinem Vater Nieder from St Matthew Passion (Bass recitative)

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: Wagner - Prelude to Act I of Parsifal

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives No. 11 (Con Vivacita)

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: Schubert - Symphony #9 Movement 1 (Andante - Allegro non Troppo)

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you: Haydn - String Quartet Op. 77 No. 1 Movement 3 (Menuetto)

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits: Josquin - Missa La Sol Fa Re Mi - Gloria


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I don't put all of my music on my iPod, but here goes.

*First song: Overall theme for apocalypse:* Sibelius symphony no. 7, 1st movement (adagio)

*Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie:* For He shall give His angels charge over thee from Felix Mendelssohn's Elijah

*Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde:* Wotan's Abschied from Wagner's Die Walkuere

*Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one:* Brahms's 4th symphony, 4th movement (allegro energico e passionato)

*Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors:* Buss und Reu from Bach's St. Matthew's Passion.

*Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest:* Da ging der Zwoelfen einer, yet again from Bach's St. Matthew's Passion

*Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand:* 1st movement of Schubert's 8th symphony (the unfinished one)

*Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all:* Rachmaninoff's Caprice Bohemien

*Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you:* Franck's Sonate en la mineur pour violon aven piano - 1st movement (allegreto ben moderato)

*Tenth song: Plays over the end credits:* Raste nun hier, gonne dir Ruh! from Die Walkure.

I skipped the non-classical when shuffling.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm doing another one because I'm bored.

First song: Overall theme for apocalypse: *Mozart - Coronation Mass - Agnus Dei
*
Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: *Beethoven - Symphony #1 In C Major - Finale*

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: *Beethoven - Piano Sonata #1 In F Minor - Menuetto*

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one: *Handel - Harpsichord Suite #1 In A Major - Prelude*

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: *Beethoven - Symphony #2 In D Major - first movement*

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: *Schumann - Kinderszenen - Hasche-Mann*

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: *Elgar - Enigma Variations - G.R.S.*

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: *Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - first movement*

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you: *Beethoven - Piano Concerto #4 In G Major - first movement*

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits: *Strauss II - Kunsterleben*

Lotta Beethoven.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

First song: Overall theme for apocalypse:
*Beethoven - Act II, Scene 2: Heil sei dem Tag (Fidelio)*

Second song: What plays when you kill your first zombie: 
*Wagner - Act 3 - Vernahmt ihr all' die Kunde schon? (Rienzi)*

Third Song: What plays when being chased by a horde: 
*Wagner - Aufzug 1 Szene 5 - Auf das Tau! Anker los! (Tristan und Isolde)*

Fourth song: What plays when you have to kill your loved one: 
*Strauss - Wo ist er, dessen Sündenbecher jetzt voll ist (Salome)*

Fifth song: What plays when you find a group of survivors: 
*Verdi - Otello, Act1: Roderigo, ebben che pensi? (Otello)*

Sixth song: What plays when you find a new love interest: 
*Scriabin - Piano Concerto in F Sharp Minor, Op.20: 1. Allegro*

Seventh song: What plays when you have to make a final stand: 
*Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F, BWV 1047: II. Andante*

Eighth song: What plays when you think you have survived it all: 
*Wagner - Aufzug 3 Szene 3 - Sie wacht! Sie lebt! Isolde! (Tristan und Isolde)*

Ninth song: What plays when you discover a bite mark on you: 
*Puccini - Popolo di Pekino (Turandot)*

Tenth song: Plays over the end credits: 
*Wagner - Halt, Meister! Nicht so geeilt! (Die Meistersinger von Nürnburg)*


----------

